# Deer stand iPhone charger



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Anyone here ever used a deer feeder battery and a solar panel to wire up a deer stand with a USB plug for charging an iPhone?

Seems that I am probably not the first person to think of something like this. Is it even possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

They already have solar panel chargers for phones just not exactly in that configuration


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Why ?? buy a $20 iphone battery charger and you are good to go


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

I have a battery pack but sometimes I forget it or it runs out while I am in a remote location without power to charge it. 

Just wondering if it can be done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

1st thing is what voltage is the phone battery ? Most panels for deer feeders are 12 or 6 volt. I bet a phone battery is not close.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

12v feeder battery, an accessory (cigarette lighter) plug with 2 alligator clips. Plug it in and charge it just like you do in your truck. Bet you could get several phone charges out of a 12v rechargeable feeder battery before you have to pack it out and recharge it. You could even set up a solar charger for feeder battery and not have to pack it out for recharging, just carry your 12v charge plug and cord. Hmmm, got me thinking now...


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

This is exactly what I was thinking. I have a new deer stand and was thinking of wiring up a port in the stand to charge my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Is this what hunting has come to? Charging a phone in the deer blind? Lol


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> Is this what hunting has come to? Charging a phone in the deer blind? Lol


I thought the same thing myself, anyone use a watch anymore. I guess some of these guys need to update their facebook status, or play candy crush since they are too ADD to concentrate on the task at hand.

Geez, my vote for worst thread of 2015.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Steven H said:


> I thought the same thing myself, anyone use a watch anymore. I guess some of these guys need to update their facebook status, or play candy crush since they are too ADD to concentrate on the task at hand.
> 
> Geez, my vote for worst thread of 2015.


My deer blinds use to have 20 or 30 louis lamour paperback books in them in various states of decay.....now I use a kindle or iphone.....


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Steven H said:


> I thought the same thing myself, anyone use a watch anymore. I guess some of these guys need to update their facebook status, or play candy crush since they are too ADD to concentrate on the task at hand.
> 
> Geez, my vote for worst thread of 2015.


Go away Scrooge! If you don't like something I post, don't look at my threads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

By the way, I use my iPhone for weather reports, sunrise/sunset times, communicating with other hunters on the lease., among many other things. 

And I am pretty sure I am not in the minority these days in that regard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would find a small deep cycle battery and keep it charged, maybe with a small solar trickle charger or just take it to camp on last hunt of the weekend. Hook a small converter, 12v to 110, to the battery and a standard phone charger to that. When I was on the road running work, I used a converter to run my laptop and printer or whatever.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Is this what hunting has come to? Charging a phone in the deer blind? Lol


X2 my phone gets no signal in my stand and I'm glad


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Shaky said:


> My deer blinds use to have 20 or 30 louis lamour paperback books in them in various states of decay.....now I use a kindle or iphone.....


We had hustler and cherry magazines in ours


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

12 volt battery with solar panel keeping it charged. 12 volt charger for the phone hooked up to the 12 volt battery would work. Simple. Now a phone in a deer stand ??? Whats up with that ??


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

dbarham said:


> We had hustler and cherry magazines in ours


 For the great articles, I'm sure.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a few of these..http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Portabl..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0GJG8JJ0ZA7T5JQHYAWG


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

they make portable batteries that you can plug an I phone into while on the go. fits in your pocket like a small flashlight. Pretty sure they got them at Walgreens. 

and your hunting why do ya need a phone? if ya sit there an text pictures to each other all morning you cant lie about what you didn't see all day.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Thunder said:


> I have a battery pack but sometimes I forget it or it runs out while I am in a remote location without power to charge it.
> 
> Just wondering if it can be done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure it can be done but if your phone is charged when you go to the stand you should get a good 2-3 hours out of that - then plug in your $20 charger and you get another 2-3 hours - put an extra in your stand in case you forget the other one - can stay on your phone all day that way -

if you want a port just for the sake of saying you have a port then go for it - but IMO it is a lot of wasted effort when the problem has already been solved


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ummmm....I might have to go with worst thread Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll tell yall why I have a phone in the stand. For the month of Dec I hunt pretty much all day. I prop an iPhone on the rail of my hi rack, plug in the ear buds and either listen to music or watch a couple of episodes on Netflix or whatever I've downloaded when it gets slow. The whole time still able to watch all senderos. Spending 10 plus hours day after day can get monotonous at times. Slow some days but I've seen some damm good deer in the middle of the day come rut time......I recommend the Sopranos or The Shield if you get bored....


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

I have a power pack to plug into my phone also. Like I said above, I got a new stand this year and I have been thinking of making it better. 

I finally have a stand with Windows, carpet, comfy chair, and a roof that doesn't leak and want to make it better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I had the setup you are describing and it worked great. Two 12 volt deer feeders with a solar panel bolted to the stand. Adapters from batteries to female plug then plug a car charger into it and you are set. The real advantage is you always have two hot batteries for the feeders. I ran three feeders at each stand. I just turned 70 and gave it up. Good luck guys.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

BretE said:


> I'll tell yall why I have a phone in the stand. For the month of Dec I hunt pretty much all day. I prop an iPhone on the rail of my hi rack, plug in the ear buds and either listen to music or watch a couple of episodes on Netflix or whatever I've downloaded when it gets slow. The whole time still able to watch all senderos. Spending 10 plus hours day after day can get monotonous at times. Slow some days but I've seen some damm good deer in the middle of the day come rut time......I recommend the Sopranos or The Shield if you get bored....


Couple that phone with a big bag of Little Debbies and you are set for the day


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a given!.....










When I sat on the gasline sendero for seven straight days dawn to dusk waitin on that buck, I had to have something....


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

We use to rely on 2 way radios to communicate in case someone needed help after the hunt with a big hog etc. Some blinds have texting service on our lease so it is much easier to use the phone opposed to carrying something else to the blind each time. Signals strengths vary but texting requires very little service in Telegraph.

Buddies at Pecan Island LA use phones now versus radios when duck hunting the marsh as well.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It's an easy setup. Get a couple piggyback connectors that clip on the 12v deer feeder battery. Solar panel connects in to the battery and then connect a 12v cigarette lighter type female outlet. Then take your cell phone car charger to the blind and plug that in to charge. The car charger takes care of the 12v to whatever your cell phone runs on conversion.

All that said the little battery packs witht he USB connector are so cheap now it doesn't really make sense to set up a $50 worth of stuff to charge your phone.

I take my phone to the stand and read, surf the net, text back and forth with my buddies, take pictures of critters, etc. I don't really care what anyone thinks of that. It is my down time to relax and I'll do it however I please.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I've thought about putting in a solar panel and some 12v light to help in the dark and charge the phone. Not convinced on the light since I carry a flashlight. You could run a Q-beam to check out the feeder for shooting hogs.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> It's an easy setup. Get a couple piggyback connectors that clip on the 12v deer feeder battery. Solar panel connects in to the battery and then connect a 12v cigarette lighter type female outlet. Then take your cell phone car charger to the blind and plug that in to charge. The car charger takes care of the 12v to whatever your cell phone runs on conversion.
> 
> All that said the little battery packs witht he USB connector are so cheap now it doesn't really make sense to set up a $50 worth of stuff to charge your phone.
> 
> I take my phone to the stand and read, surf the net, text back and forth with my buddies, take pictures of critters, etc. I don't really care what anyone thinks of that. It is my down time to relax and I'll do it however I please.


Well said! Those who don't want to use a phone while hunting can do just that. I think it is a handy tool overall while hunting and could be a lifesaver in a bad situation.

My problem with the little battery packs is that we don't have a camphouse or electricity at the lease and still sleep in a tent. So a battery pack is only so useful if you can't charge it.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Steven H said:


> I thought the same thing myself, anyone use a watch anymore. I guess some of these guys need to update their facebook status, or play candy crush since they are too ADD to concentrate on the task at hand.
> 
> Geez, my vote for worst thread of 2015.


Maybe he has a pregnant wife, sick kid, on call for work.. Any of those besides he is too ADD. Maybe he is being available for someone to get ahold of him that's truly important.

Man some of the stuff people say just off of assumptions.


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*cell phone*

I'm old school, never thought about having my iphone in my deer stand. Was able to run cable out there and get my xbox hooked up to my 32" mounted tv though. That stand's not very good though. Haven't seen a deer in a few years there.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Salty Dog said:


> It's an easy setup. Get a couple piggyback connectors that clip on the 12v deer feeder battery. Solar panel connects in to the battery and then connect a 12v cigarette lighter type female outlet. Then take your cell phone car charger to the blind and plug that in to charge. The car charger takes care of the 12v to whatever your cell phone runs on conversion.
> 
> All that said the little battery packs witht he USB connector are so cheap now it doesn't really make sense to set up a $50 worth of stuff to charge your phone.
> 
> I take my phone to the stand and read, surf the net, text back and forth with my buddies, take pictures of critters, etc. I don't really care what anyone thinks of that. It is my down time to relax and I'll do it however I please.


Agree 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

the father in law has a 12V car battery hooked up to a solar panel on his and it goes to 2 cigarette plugs. he mostly uses his so we can plug in a spot light up in the tower blind and varmint hunt, and to charge the walkie/talkie in the blind.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

stanley power starter it has a phone charger, usb port, lighter plug, led spotlight and it can boost your atv battery or car battery


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a car battery hooked up to a solar panel. From there it goes to a 12 volt cig adapter and I use my car charger. The battery powers lights and a inverter for a fan if needed.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

I use a 12 volt 7amp hour battery and a 12 volt plug. Powers everything from phones to spotlights. 
I own my business's. Allows me more time in the stand at times.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

My stand is a 4x8, reason for this is kids.. I've thought about same set up because were constantly filming, taking pics, or more often than not during the second hunt batt just wont hold up with the spotty service. My only real justification in wanting to add it though is to power red led light under the window shelf, I just cant stand getting blinded by a flashlight. the system Ive thought of includes a 12v feeder batt, solar panel, Cig lighter outlet, toggle switch at the door and another on my side, and 6 ft of weather resistant led strand.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

this is a lot easier then jacking with solar panels and batteries.

http://www.mophie.com/shop/universal-batteries


----------

